

Introducing Google Analytics Premium - jacobr
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/introducing-google-analytics-premium.html

======
InfinityX0
Reportedly costs $150k/yr, flat.
[http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/google-breaks-paid-
ana...](http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/google-breaks-paid-analytics-
new-product-135327)

~~~
espadagroup
It's actually $100K/yr paid monthly.

------
ch0wn
As much as I like Google and their products, but "Dedicated Customer Service"
seems really unbelievable to me considering their past of absolutely horrible
stories of (paying) users trying to contact them. That said, I'm interested to
see if this might change now that they explicitly advertise with it.

~~~
Kylekramer
Considering that each paying customer could cover two to four customer service
reps' salaries, I think this one Google product that won't have that problem.

~~~
mmmmax
Two to four? Have you seen Google's benefits? One to two!

~~~
srik
AFAIK google doesnt really give their cust service reps the full google
benefits treatment.

------
silvestrov
Yet another internet product not available globally. They don't need to
license anything from the music or movie industry, so it the rest of the world
does expect some sort of reasonable explanation of this limitation, especially
when they write "we’re now ready to make it available to all interested
clients".

~~~
enoptix
I attended the Analytics Partner Summit a few weeks ago and this issue was
brought up. It was speculated that they don't have enough support personel to
handle customer problems across the globe.

You have to remember they are going after enterprise clients so expectations
of service are very high.

~~~
bobfunk
Google has support personel? Sure doesn't feel like it when dealing with them

~~~
ceejayoz
I imagine it feels different dealing with Google when you're paying them six
figures or more.

------
BvS
"Prices varies per region and will be as follows: $150,000 USD (US), $150,000
CAN (Canada), or GBP 90,000 (UK) per year (billed in monthly increments)"

According to Stefan Keuchel (Google Germany):
<https://plus.google.com/101607164549546362845/posts> (pricing in the
comments.

------
rockarage
They did not list any prices, so I know it's going to be expensive, anyone has
any idea how much it will cost ?

~~~
jontas
None of the authorized resellers seem to list prices either, making me think
it may be intentionally confidential.

~~~
zach
Startup rule #313: If you have to ask a reseller how much it costs, you can't
afford it.

~~~
eventunexpected
On that note, perhaps a start-up can buy a license and resell analytics on the
back-end (probably against TOS however).

------
ethank
Wow, Google just got all up in Adobe/Omniture's face with this. Keeping in
mind the total cost of an Omniture installation including licensing +
professional services (since the product is tedious to use).

The disruption in the analytics space is really nice to see lately.

------
zaidf
When Google begins charging $150K/yr for something like this, you know there
is room for someone in the market to disrupt Google.

Does anyone remember how much Urchin used to cost before Google acquired and
made it free?

~~~
rachelbythebay
I think Urchin was under $100/mo at Rackspace, but I also think Rackspace had
some sweetheart deal since they invested a ton of money at a critical
juncture. We used to install it an awful lot, so it couldn't have been that
expensive.

------
vineet
Really happy to see that Google Analytics has a monetization strategy.
Hopefully they will start paying to the needs of their users more (and not let
it keep on stagnating).

~~~
angelbob
Of their premium users, sure. _You_ still aren't paying them anything.

~~~
vineet
We are paying for a competitor product - which had the realtime support. We
will seriously consider paying for Google Analytics when it comes time to
renew licenses. And yes, we are hoping that by then they will have a version
of their product that is between Free and $150K.

We are not paying them anything. But, we do want to pay them especially if it
means that the product will keep getting better (and that it will not get
axed).

I trust people more when I know where they are (or planning to) make money. If
I don't see it - they have few reasons to be good.

------
orionlogic
I could actually read faster then watching that video.

------
taitems
I couldn't find a mention of Flash, canvas, HTML5 etc. so I can only assume
this still uses their Flash charting. In this day and age that's really
disappointing and short-sighted on Google's part. By not being able to view
the charts (in fact, most parts of an analytics page) in an iPad or iPhone,
they're forcing users to buy shotty third party apps and making other people
rich.

~~~
saurik
FWIW, you could just as easily blame Apple for your complaint. There is no a
priori reason to believe that Google should go out of their way to support a
single platform from a competitor that is missing a piece of functionality;
and, if they were, there is no a priori reason to believe that that platform
should be Apple's iPad and not Microsoft's Internet Explorer 8 (which is
missing Canvas instead of Flash, a much more reasonable limitation given how
often both technologies are actually used).

~~~
taitems
Missing support for the canvas tag really isn't relevant when IE offers VML
and others offer SVG. There are some okay cross browser charting libraries out
there, Raphael etc. And then there are the absolute stunners such as
Highcharts, which has been a pleasure to work with.

For a technology-driven company to revamp aspects of their product whilst
ignoring what is a widely held complaint, it just boggles the mind. I don't
see how the decision to use Flash can be defended in this day and age,
regardless of whether Metro IE10 drops support for Flash or not.

~~~
saurik
"For a technology-driven company to revamp aspects of their product whilst
ignoring what is a widely held complaint, it just boggles the mind."

FWIW, you could just as easily hoist Apple with that particular petard.

~~~
taitems
Apple at least pretends to be limited by technology, eg: battery life for
Flash. It would take about 15 minutes to prototype it with a jQuery date
selector and Highcharts supporting legacy desktop browsers and mobile devices
alike. Nothing about it is remotely difficult.

But if it's competition they fear (in an entirely different SBU), why not
address the shortcomings that drive people to use Mint and other analytics
services?

I really can't believe I'm having this argument (and downvotes to boot). I've
converted many Flash and Silverlight applications back to HTML5/JavaScript. I
only ever really get stuck at File IO, which is irrelevant here. Maybe I
should have taken that job offer at Google.

~~~
saurik
"...why not address the shortcomings that drive people to use Mint and other
analytics services?"

FWIW, the main selling point of Mint over Google Analytics is "up to the
minute reporting" (or at least, it was, before Google "addressed" that
particular shortcoming). As someone who used to find Analytics "only able to
tell me stuff I wish I knew yesterday", I'm now super-excited to dive in.

------
arkitaip
They should add real-time updates to the offer.

~~~
richbradshaw
Realtime updates are free for everyone now.

~~~
thezilch
This is not true or misunderstood. Even now, as I look at on of my dashboards,
the last reported hour was 13:00 -- it is 17:30. As well, there is no data for
three of the morning hours, where this asset has not been down and sees
millions of impressions a day. No to mention, the feature page for this new
product states, "Processing: data freshness within a maximum of 4 hours 98% of
the time," [1] which is not too far off a typical day with a non-premium plan.

[1] <http://www.google.com/analytics/premium/features.html#tab0=3>

~~~
tingletech
"We just turned the reports on for a number of you, and over the coming weeks,
everyone will have access to Real-Time. If you can’t wait, sign up for early
access here: <https://services.google.com/fb/forms/realtimeanalytics/>. We’d
love to hear about how you are using (or planning to use) Real-Time, so please
share in the comments."

[http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-on-
you...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-on-your-site-
right-now.html) /via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3053483>

------
mcantelon
Given this, the App Engine price increase, and the G+ nymwars stance I sense a
real march towards monetization with Larry Page as CEO.

------
itswindy
Google products are free--long enough to destroy a poor startup. Shame on
Google.

~~~
ceejayoz
This is, in essence, a new product from Google. What has been free continues
to be free.

~~~
itswindy
For now.

~~~
ceejayoz
Google likely benefits hugely from providing the service for free. The massive
amount of data it provides about user behaviour across the public Internet
must be hugely valuable to them.

~~~
true_religion
I always thought the real goal of Google Analytics was to upsell me into using
Adwords, and to prove once and for all that there's no point in optimizing for
any search engine except for google.

~~~
throwaway32
the real goal of free Google Analytics is to get people to place the
javascript tracking snippet on their webpages so they can collect data for Ads
and now paying customers.

